# una mia idea



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Probabilmente mi sbaglio, ma mi sono fatto quest’idea :

In una coppia stabile e collaudata, se una donna si sente considerata dal proprio compagno, se lui la ricopre di attenzioni, la fa sentire bella e desiderata, oltrechè amata, difficilmente nella mente di  lei si affaccerà il desiderio di tradirlo.

( ho detto “ difficilmente “ perché non è detto che non possa succedere ugualmente ).

Voi che ne dite ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Non concordo.
Non esiste alcun comportamento che salvaguardi dal tyradimento perché chi tradisce lo fa per ragioni sue culle quali il partner non può avere controllo.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

*oscar*



oscar ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi sbaglio, ma mi sono fatto quest’idea :
> 
> In una coppia stabile e collaudata, se una donna si sente considerata dal proprio compagno, se lui la ricopre di attenzioni, la fa sentire bella e desiderata, oltrechè amata, difficilmente nella mente di  lei si affaccerà il desiderio di tradirlo.
> 
> ...


credo che sia una questione comunque di indole.

personalmente non sono portata al tradimento benchè  io stessa lo abbia fatto.

ma dipende appunto dalla situazione e anche, come dicevo , dall'indole.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Non esiste alcun comportamento che salvaguardi dal tyradimento perché chi tradisce lo fa per ragioni sue culle quali il partner non può avere controllo.


non le puo' controllare , ma le puo' sollecitare.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Non esiste alcun comportamento che salvaguardi dal tyradimento perché chi tradisce lo fa per ragioni sue culle quali il partner non può avere controllo.


lo sapevo


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> credo che sia una questione comunque di indole.
> 
> personalmente non sono portata al tradimento benchè  io stessa lo abbia fatto.
> 
> ma dipende appunto dalla situazione e anche, come dicevo , dall'indole.


l'indole conta molto, non lo metto in dubbio. 

Diciamo allora che il non sentirsi, considerata,  desiderata, amata, può incoraggiarlo ?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

azz, è già di nuovo troppo tardi, devo andare, mi chiamano.

A domani,... forse.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'indole conta molto, non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> Diciamo allora che il non sentirsi, considerata, desiderata, amata, può incoraggiarlo ?


 Questo credo proprio di sì o comunque può costituire un alibi a posteriori, valutando tale il rapporto antecedente.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi sbaglio, ma mi sono fatto quest’idea :
> 
> In una coppia stabile e collaudata, se una donna si sente considerata dal proprio compagno,* se lui la ricopre di attenzioni, la fa sentire bella e desiderata, oltrechè amata, difficilmente nella mente di lei si affaccerà il desiderio di tradirlo.*
> 
> ...


Vale anche al maschile?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo credo proprio di sì o comunque può costituire un alibi a posteriori, valutando tale il rapporto antecedente.


ho ancora qualche minuto..

un alibi a posteriori ?

io direi una causa a priori. 
ci si sente trascurate e si cerca altrove quello che non si ha più nel rapporto.

PS : mi chiedevo, mi sono ricollegato ma il forum mi dice che lo ero già, come è possibile ?

mi dice che ero presente quando invece non avevo ancora fatto il login ? mah 
stranezze internettiane


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho ancora qualche minuto..
> 
> un alibi a posteriori ?
> 
> ...


Ti eri dimenticato di sconnetterti


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vale anche al maschile?


penso di si, ma in maniera minore, 
l'uomo è per natura portato a desiderare più donne anche se si sente considerato, amato, etc. etc. 

 ( lo so, lo so, devo parlare per me, sono io che sono strano, tutti gli altri uomini non sono così, dico questo perchè volgio cercare giustificazioni al fatto che io sia un traditore etc. etc.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti eri dimenticato di sconnetterti


mi sono sconnesso eccome. Ho tolto il cavetto, più sconnesso di così !


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *penso di si, ma in maniera minore, *
> *l'uomo è per natura portato a desiderare più donne anche se si sente considerato, amato, etc. etc. *
> 
> ( lo so, lo so, devo parlare per me, sono io che sono strano, tutti gli altri uomini non sono così, dico questo perchè volgio cercare giustificazioni al fatto che io sia un traditore etc. etc.
> ...


Ok, quindi rimedi non ce ne sono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi sono sconnesso eccome. Ho tolto il cavetto, più sconnesso di così !


 Log out. Il forum non lo sa che spegni o togli il cavetto.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, quindi rimedi non ce ne sono


accettare la cosa potrebbe esser un rimedio contro una possibile futura delusione.
un'altra ( non più in uno, almeno in Italia, che io sappia ) è la cintura di castità, che però elimina solo in parte il problema del tradimento fisico 

	
	
		
		
	


	





una soluzione " definitiva " potrebbe essere una gabbia,
ci si mette l'uomo dentro, lo si tira fuori quando " serve "  e poi lo si " ripone " al proprio posto. 
( facendo però attenzione che nessuno si introduca furtivamente nella gabbia )


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Log out. Il forum non lo sa che spegni o togli il cavetto.


non ci crederai , ma non so dove sia il Log out


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

azz, l'ho trovato, è in fondo alla pagina sulla sinistra ?

" disconnetti oscar " ?

eh, si, devo ammetterlo, sono un po' gnocco in certe cose


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

ora devo proprio andare,altrimenti sono guai. 
buona serata ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pS  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   rovo con il " disconnetti oscar ".


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *accettare la cosa potrebbe esser un rimedio contro una possibile futura delusione.*
> un'altra ( non più in uno, almeno in Italia, che io sappia ) è la cintura di castità, che però elimina solo in parte il problema del tradimento fisico
> 
> 
> ...
















   beh se reciproca e dichiarata potrebbe anche funzionare... Le gabbie noooooooooooooo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> azz, l'ho trovato, è in fondo alla pagina sulla sinistra ?
> 
> " disconnetti oscar " ?
> 
> eh, si, devo ammetterlo, sono un po' gnocco in certe cose


 E' a destra...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi sbaglio, ma mi sono fatto quest’idea :
> 
> In una coppia stabile e collaudata, se una donna si sente considerata dal proprio compagno, se lui la ricopre di attenzioni, la fa sentire bella e desiderata, oltrechè amata, difficilmente nella mente di  lei si affaccerà il desiderio di tradirlo.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Old giobbe (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'indole conta molto, non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> *Diciamo allora che il non sentirsi, considerata,  desiderata, amata, può incoraggiarlo ?*




Credo che in questo caso tu abbia ragione. Questi sentimenti incoraggiano il tradimento.
Solo i cani sono tanto fedeli che anche se il padrone li maltratta e li riempie di botte, continuano a volergli bene lo stesso.


----------



## Old matilde (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'indole conta molto, non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> *Diciamo allora che il non sentirsi, considerata,  desiderata, amata, può incoraggiarlo ?*


direi di si, più che altro è la necessità di ricercare quello che manca.. poi dipende dall'indole farlo o no.


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' a destra...


siii, è vero, ieri sera ero un po'  " distratto " da altre cose.
pensavo destra ed ho scritto sinistra


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> beh se reciproca e dichiarata potrebbe anche funzionare... Le gabbie noooooooooooooo


non siamo culturalmente pronti per una cosa del genere,  forse lo saremo fra un centinaio di anni.

E' per questo che " si fa ma non si dice "

PS :le gabbie no ? preferisci usare un guinzaglio corto corto ?


----------



## Kid (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non concordo.
> Non esiste alcun comportamento che salvaguardi dal tyradimento perché chi tradisce lo fa per ragioni sue culle quali il partner non può avere controllo.


Concordo... da parte mia posso dire che in quel periodo mia moglie era la donna che ho sempre desiderato: passionale, premurosa... eppure io mi sono allontanato comunque.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (16 Aprile 2009)

scusate, ma se vi si ammala il cane, lo tenete lì moribondo e nel frattempo ne prendete un altro con cui giocare, da sfamare e accudire, o prima portate quello malato dal veterinario per farlo curare o, se è il caso, sopprimere?


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> accettare la cosa potrebbe esser un rimedio contro una possibile futura delusione.
> un'altra ( non più in uno, almeno in Italia, che io sappia ) è la cintura di castità, che però elimina solo in parte il problema del tradimento fisico
> 
> 
> ...


Nel mio caso se ho un uomo che mi rende felice il rischio di tradirlo è bassissimo (non dico nullo perchè il motto è mai dire mai).
Quando ho tradito è stato in primis a causa della giovane età in secundis perchè non trovavo più soddisfaciente il mio rapporto e cercavo altro, più o meno coscientemente.
Con mia sorpresa ho trovato in un rapporto esclusivo il massimo siddisfacimento e la massima realizzazione. Se andassi con un altro il corpo potrebbe essere soddisfatto, ma non la mente, ma non lo spirito.
Un uomo in gabbia non lo vorrei mai, come non vorrei mai essere io in gabbia. Ma voglio un uomo che trovi in me il massimo soddisfacimento come io lo trovo in lui.
Chiedo troppo Oscar?


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Concordo... da parte mia posso dire che in quel periodo mia moglie era la donna che ho sempre desiderato: passionale, premurosa... eppure io mi sono allontanato comunque.


forse perchè sei un uomo e  per te, come per tutti gli uomini è " naturale " desiderare più di una donna ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'indole conta molto, non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> Diciamo allora che il *non sentirsi, considerata, desiderata, amata, può incoraggiarlo ?*


no....queste sono le scuse che si usano per l'alibi


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no....queste sono le scuse che si usano per l'alibi


 batuffolino giallo


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Nel mio caso se ho un uomo che mi rende felice il rischio di tradirlo è bassissimo (non dico nullo perchè il motto è mai dire mai).
> Quando ho tradito è stato in primis a causa della giovane età in secundis perchè non trovavo più soddisfaciente il mio rapporto e cercavo altro, più o meno coscientemente.
> Con mia sorpresa ho trovato in un rapporto esclusivo il massimo siddisfacimento e la massima realizzazione. Se andassi con un altro il corpo potrebbe essere soddisfatto, ma non la mente, ma non lo spirito.
> Un uomo in gabbia non lo vorrei mai, come non vorrei mai essere io in gabbia. Ma voglio un uomo che trovi in me il massimo soddisfacimento come io lo trovo in lui.
> Chiedo troppo Oscar?


bisogna sempre chiedere troppo ma accontentarsi di quel che la vita ci dà. 

Forse per un periodo temporale l'uomo potrebbe anche non sentire " necessità " ma dopo un certo lasso di tempo è " naturale " che abbia altri stimoli, se poi decide di resistere a questi stimoli, ok. Ma come ho detto più volte, si tratta di una " resistenza ".


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> no....queste sono le scuse che si usano per l'alibi


allora qual'è secondo te la molla che spinge maggiormente una donna ( non un uomo ) a tradire ? se con il proprio compagno và tutto bene e si sente amata, desiderata e considerata ?

orsù, dimmi... batuffolino giallo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> batuffolino giallo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> allora qual'è secondo te la molla che spinge maggiormente una donna ( non un uomo ) a tradire ? se con il proprio compagno và tutto bene e si sente amata, desiderata e considerata ?
> 
> orsù, dimmi... batuffolino giallo


parlo per me: la voglia di sedurre, il bisogno di farlo, l'incapacità di fare l'amore con mio marito dopo un bruttissimo incidente di percorso, la paura, fisica, del suddetto marito....e non da ultimo il feeling e l'intesa, prima di tutto cerebrale, che si viene a creare con il LUI non ufficiale.....

per le altre non lo so, ma credo che la costante generale, per uomini e per donne sia la voglia ed il bisogno di novità, a prescindere dalla qualità del rapporto di base.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Shine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Nel mio caso se ho un uomo che mi rende felice il rischio di tradirlo è bassissimo (non dico nullo perchè il motto è mai dire mai).
> ...


Mi ha già confessato che una volta ha dovuto resistere ed anche io a volte ho resistito. E' normale, la forza della persona la vedi proprio nella capacità di resistenza, altrimenti siamo buoni tutti...
Inoltre ci sono due tipi di resistenza:
1) Resistenza negativa: resisto per dovere, ma poi penso che scemo! Magari sfogo la frustrazione sulla mia famiglia perchè la fedeltà costa sacrificio e loro in qualche modo mi devono ripagare del sacrificio che faccio non perdendo il controllo. Conclusione: meglio farsi una tr* ed essere tranquilli in casa.
2) Resistenza positiva. Resisto per amore: sento lo sconvolgiemnto ormonale, per un attimo penso: perchè no. Poi per un istante penso al patner, a quello che c'è tra noi, a quanto sia fatuo il piacere di farmi una trombata con una estranea e quanto invece sia bello mantenere il rapporto con chi amo senza macchia. Resisto e mi dico: Bravo!!!! Grande!!! Hai le palle!!! Vado a casa felice e soddisfatto di me. Conclusioni: dovrebbe essere questa la vera fedeltà.
Primo caso: mio padre.
Secondo caso: mio marito (almeno così dice).


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> parlo per me: la voglia di sedurre, il bisogno di farlo, l'incapacità di fare l'amore con mio marito dopo un bruttissimo incidente di percorso, la paura, fisica, del suddetto marito....e non da ultimo il feeling e l'intesa, prima di tutto cerebrale, che si viene a creare con il LUI non ufficiale.....
> 
> per le altre non lo so, ma credo che la costante generale, per uomini e per donne sia la voglia ed il bisogno di novità, a prescindere dalla qualità del rapporto di base.


Concordo su tutto.


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

ma tu emma, hai mai pensato di lasciare tuo marito?
lo ami ancora?


----------



## Old Airforever (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi sbaglio, ma mi sono fatto quest’idea :
> 
> In una coppia stabile e collaudata, se una donna si sente considerata dal proprio compagno, se lui la ricopre di attenzioni, la fa sentire bella e desiderata, oltrechè amata, difficilmente nella mente di lei si affaccerà il desiderio di tradirlo.
> 
> ...


Penso che in questo caso la donna abbia meno necessità di tradire il partner ma, bada bene, parlo solo di minore non di nulla esigenza.
Ci sono donne che hanno al fianco uomini d'oro (nel vero senso della parola) eppure tradiscono.
Valga l'opposto, naturalmente.
Air


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu emma, hai mai pensato di lasciare tuo marito?
> lo ami ancora?


se mi trovassi in una condizione diversa, senza scendere troppo nei dettagli, probabilmente già gli avrei notificato il ricorso per la separazione....ma come molla per farlo scattare e provare ad uscire, insieme, dall'impasse in cui siamo...
Lo amo ancora? bru, amore è fiducia, rispetto, progettualità, desiderio fisico....ed alcuni di questi elementi allo stato mancano e la responsabilità è da dividere in percentuali uguali....non è un uomo che mi è indifferente, e questo a prescindere dal fatto che sia il padre di mio figlio....


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mi ha già confessato che una volta ha dovuto resistere ed anche io a volte ho resistito. E' normale, la forza della persona la vedi proprio nella capacità di resistenza, altrimenti siamo buoni tutti...
> Inoltre ci sono due tipi di resistenza:
> 1) Resistenza negativa: resisto per dovere, ma poi penso che scemo! Magari sfogo la frustrazione sulla mia famiglia perchè la fedeltà costa sacrificio e loro in qualche modo mi devono ripagare del sacrificio che faccio non perdendo il controllo. Conclusione: meglio farsi una tr* ed essere tranquilli in casa.
> 2) Resistenza positiva. Resisto per amore: sento lo sconvolgiemnto ormonale, per un attimo penso: perchè no. Poi per un istante penso al patner, a quello che c'è tra noi, a quanto sia fatuo il piacere di farmi una trombata con una estranea e quanto invece sia bello mantenere il rapporto con chi amo senza macchia. Resisto e mi dico: Bravo!!!! Grande!!! Hai le palle!!! Vado a casa felice e soddisfatto di me. Conclusioni: dovrebbe essere questa la vera fedeltà.
> ...


le resistenza, se fatta contro una pulsione naturale, è sempre negativa, che ci piaccia o no.

la forza della persona si vede nella sopportazione e nella accettazione della propria natura.

fra 2 o 3cento anni, probabilmente ci sarà un altro concetto di " famiglia " di fedeltà " e tutti i discorsi tipo 

_" Resisto per amore: sento lo sconvolgiemnto ormonale, per un attimo penso: perchè no. Poi per un istante penso al patner, a quello che c'è tra noi, a quanto sia fatuo il piacere di farmi una trombata con una estranea e quanto invece sia bello mantenere il rapporto con chi amo senza macchia. Resisto e mi dico: Bravo!!!! Grande!!! Hai le palle!!! Vado a casa felice e soddisfatto di me. Conclusioni: dovrebbe essere questa la vera fedeltà."_

saranno addirittura ridicoli.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

Airforever ha detto:


> Penso che in questo caso la donna abbia meno necessità di tradire il partner ma, bada bene, parlo solo di minore non di nulla esigenza.
> Ci sono donne che hanno al fianco uomini d'oro (nel vero senso della parola) eppure tradiscono.
> Valga l'opposto, naturalmente.
> Air


La donna che tradisce in modo sistematico, tradisce con una lucidità da serial killer. Una amica mi diceva tempo fa guardandomi dritta negli occhi: "se lo fai lo devi saper fare: tre volte e poi metti il punto. solo con chi ha da perdere e senza mai farsi coinvolgere..." Una lucida freddezza che credo mai un uomo potrebbe sospettare. Gli uomini che dicono "la donna è diversa", ancora una volta ci sottovalutano! La donna ha più ancore culturali, ma chi non si fa condizionare tradisce esattaemnte come un uomo, ovviamente parlo degli steriotipi.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> le resistenza, se fatta contro una pulsione naturale, è sempre negativa, che ci piaccia o no.
> 
> la forza della persona non si vede nella sopportazione e nella accettazione della propria natura.
> 
> ...


Sai che a volte l'ho pensato anche io? Da piccola mi è rimasto impresso un vecchio film di fantascienza. C'era una società dove la famiglia era stata abolita. I rapporti sessuali si intrattenevano con chiunque piacesse per esigenze solo fisiche e ludiche. I figli erano fatti in provetta.
Poi arriva un uomo vissuto allo stato sevaggio su un pianeta più arretrato che sconvolge il sistema innamorandosi di una donna e facendo riscoprire anche a lei l'amore ed il rapporto di unicità
Una società senza amore è fredda e triste, spero che non arriveremo mai a questo punto. I valori sono tutto, altrimenti che si vive a fare?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> le resistenza, se fatta contro una pulsione naturale, è sempre negativa, che ci piaccia o no.
> 
> la forza della persona si vede nella sopportazione e nella accettazione della propria natura.
> 
> ...


quì non sono d'accordo.
Se la fedeltà nasce da un sentimento che è dentro di noi, non possiamo parlare di cultura ed evoluzione della specie.
Il sentimento è sentimento, anche fra 2 o 3 cento anni. Quello che si modificherà ( ovviamente ) è la cultura globale della società, ma non sappiamo se in un senso o in quell'altro. Le pulsioni naturali fanno parte della specie umana ma anch'esse sono controllate dalla nostra psiche, sentimenti in primis.

Io penso che una persona innamorata che non vuole tradire perchè non ne nutre il desiderio della cultura della società o delle pulsioni se ne frega.
Idem il contrario.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se mi trovassi in una condizione diversa, senza scendere troppo nei dettagli, probabilmente già gli avrei notificato il ricorso per la separazione....ma come molla per farlo scattare e provare ad uscire, insieme, dall'impasse in cui siamo...
> Lo amo ancora? bru, amore è fiducia, rispetto, progettualità, desiderio fisico....ed alcuni di questi elementi allo stato mancano e la responsabilità è da dividere in percentuali uguali....non è un uomo che mi è indifferente, e questo a prescindere dal fatto che sia il padre di mio figlio....


Mi dispiace per te Emma, ma prima o poi dovrai uscire da questa situazione...


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> La donna che tradisce in modo sistematico, tradisce con una lucidità da serial killer. Una amica mi diceva tempo fa guardandomi dritta negli occhi: "se lo fai lo devi saper fare: tre volte e poi metti il punto. solo con chi ha da perdere e senza mai farsi coinvolgere..." Una lucida freddezza che credo mai un uomo potrebbe sospettare. Gli uomini che dicono "la donna è diversa", ancora una volta ci sottovalutano! La donna ha più ancore culturali, ma chi non si fa condizionare tradisce esattaemnte come un uomo, ovviamente parlo degli steriotipi.


 
un uomo direbbe : finche ne ho voglia, ( non solamente tre volte ) non mi innamoro per nulla, sono innamorato di mia moglie.

diversità non è indice di inferiorità, 
nessuno vuole sottovalutare le donne, anzi
spesso noi uomini siamo dei bambocci al vostro cospetto.


----------



## Minerva (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> parlo per me: la voglia di sedurre, il bisogno di farlo, l'incapacità di fare l'amore con mio marito dopo un bruttissimo incidente di percorso, la paura, fisica, del suddetto marito....e non da ultimo il feeling e l'intesa, prima di tutto cerebrale, che si viene a creare con il LUI non ufficiale.....
> 
> per le altre non lo so, ma credo che la costante generale, per uomini e per donne sia la voglia ed il bisogno di novità, a prescindere dalla qualità del rapporto di base.


 quello che però stride, emmanuelle, è che questo debba capitare più volte , quasi a diventare un'esigenza.
non è onesto un po' per nessuno, mi pare.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quì non sono d'accordo.
> Se la fedeltà nasce da un sentimento che è dentro di noi, non possiamo parlare di cultura ed evoluzione della specie.
> Il sentimento è sentimento, anche fra 2 o 3 cento anni. Quello che si modificherà ( ovviamente ) è la cultura globale della società, ma non sappiamo se in un senso o in quell'altro. Le pulsioni naturali fanno parte della specie umana ma anch'esse sono controllate dalla nostra psiche, sentimenti in primis.
> 
> ...


Giusto. Come l'infedeltà viene dall'istinto anche la gelosia del patner ed il senso del possesso derivano dall'istinto, non sono dati culturali. Se qualcuno obiettasse che in alcune culture sono consentiti più mariti o mogli la risposta è che in quelle culture il matrimonio è fatto senza amore, ma solo per interesse.


----------



## Old Alexantro (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Probabilmente mi sbaglio, ma mi sono fatto quest’idea :
> 
> In una coppia stabile e collaudata, se una donna si sente considerata dal proprio compagno, se lui la ricopre di attenzioni, la fa sentire bella e desiderata, oltrechè amata, difficilmente nella mente di lei si affaccerà il desiderio di tradirlo.
> 
> ...


 mah questa fase che tu descrivi e' quella iniziale di un rapporto chiaro che dopo 20 anni x dire e' difficile trovare un uomo che dice "quanto sei bella" alla propria donna .....cmq non sono d'accordo....si tradisce anche quando non manca in teoria niente


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quello che però stride, emmanuelle, è che questo debba capitare più volte , quasi a diventare un'esigenza.
> non è onesto un po' per nessuno, mi pare.


io non ho detto MAI nè che sia onesto nè che sia coerente.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> un uomo direbbe : finche ne ho voglia, ( non solamente tre volte ) non mi innamoro per nulla, sono innamorato di mia moglie.
> 
> diversità non è indice di inferiorità,
> nessuno vuole sottovalutare le donne, anzi
> spesso noi uomini siamo dei bambocci al vostro cospetto.


La differenza è che poi quello che ti dice non mi innamoro per nulla poi cade come una pera cotta e ti telefona una sera dicendoti che per te è disposto a lasciare tutto, e tu pensi "ma ci è o ci fa?"! Esperienza mia e vedi anche caso Pazienza.
Se la donna dice non mi innamoro per nulla, non si innamora per nulla, ci puoi contare!


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non ho detto MAI nè che sia onesto nè che sia coerente.


Emma sei una persona in gamba, il tempo ti indicherà cosa fare, si vede che non è ancora il momento.


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> quì non sono d'accordo.
> Se la fedeltà nasce da un sentimento che è dentro di noi, non possiamo parlare di cultura ed evoluzione della specie.
> Il sentimento è sentimento, anche fra 2 o 3 cento anni. Quello che si modificherà ( ovviamente ) è la cultura globale della società, ma non sappiamo se in un senso o in quell'altro. Le pulsioni naturali fanno parte della specie umana ma anch'esse sono controllate dalla nostra psiche, sentimenti in primis.
> 
> ...


infatti

chiariamo il concetto ( che non è universale sia chiaro ) 

il desiderio di tradire non ha nulla ache vedere con il sentimento. 

controllare una pulsione " naturale " in nome di un sentimento non è buona cosa. 

es : non mangio carne perchè i miei sentimenti verso gli animali me lo impediscono.


( azz, mi sto annoiando a ripetere sempre le stesse cose, la chiudi qui, scusatemi, continuate voi, se vi và )


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> La differenza è che poi quello che ti dice non mi innamoro per nulla poi cade come una pera cotta e ti telefona una sera dicendoti che per te è disposto a lasciare tutto, e tu pensi "ma ci è o ci fa?"! Esperienza mia e vedi anche caso Pazienza.
> Se la donna dice non mi innamoro per nulla, non si innamora per nulla, ci puoi contare!


si, è vero, noi uomini a volte siamo così stupidi, pensiamo di essere innamorati ed invece siamo solamente in preda all'ossitocina. E così si sfasciano famiglie e tutto il resto. Ho diversi conoscenti a cui è successo questa cosa.



dici ? io non ne sarei così sicura....forse tu, magari, sei così, ma la cosa non è universale, credimi.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> chiariamo il concetto ( che non è universale sia chiaro )
> 
> ...


 
questo è il punto: controllare una pulsione naturale grazie al sentimento non è una fatica, ma una autogratificazione.

Se ti consola, anche io mi sto annoiando a seguire i tuoi monologhi sul tradimento e sulla sua origine: perdonami, ma ogni volta che ti viene fatto presente che esiste anche un altro lato della medaglia fuggi. Sembra che tu stia cercando delle motivazioni per espiare le tue colpe e rendere il tradimento "lecito" alla tua coscienza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Emma sei una persona in gamba, il tempo ti indicherà cosa fare, si vede che non è ancora il momento.


grazie per l'apprezzamento dimostrato. Io non so se sono in gamba o meno: in alcune cose, probabilmente si, in altre decisamente no, ma siamo perfettibili. Per la mia esperienza posso semplicemente dire che è stato + facile, appagante, analgesico e quant'altro, tradire


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti
> 
> chiariamo il concetto ( che non è universale sia chiaro )
> 
> ...


1) Il desiderio di tradire può non avere a che fare col sentimento all'inizio, ma col tempo il sentimento può nascere e spesso succede da una delle due parti.
2) Se il tradiemnto non c'entra col sentimento allora perchè non dire al patner fin dall'inizio: io amo te ma sc* anche con le altre, senza sentimento. Se il patner accetta allora hai ragione tu Oscar il tradiemnto in questo caso non avrebbe a che fare col sentimento. Ma se così non è il tradimento ha a che fare di certo almeno col sentimento del patner.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> questo è il punto: controllare una pulsione naturale grazie al sentimento non è una fatica, ma una autogratificazione.
> 
> Se ti consola, anche io mi sto annoiando a seguire i tuoi monologhi sul tradimento e sulla sua origine: perdonami, ma ogni volta che ti viene fatto presente che esiste anche un altro lato della medaglia fuggi. Sembra che tu stia cercando delle motivazioni per espiare le tue colpe e rendere il tradimento "lecito" alla tua coscienza.


Esatto, hai colto proprio il punto! quando rifiuto qualcuno mi sento veramente autogratificata, molto di più che se ci fossi andata (sensazione di piacere=ossitocina=effetto analogo al sesso).


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Esatto, hai colto proprio il punto! quando rifiuto qualcuno mi sento veramente autogratificata, molto di più che se ci fossi andata (sensazione di piacere=ossitocina=effetto analogo al sesso).


bene.
Fà piacere scoprire di non essere una mosca rara.

Però, dal punto di vista endocrino, perchè si parla di ossitocine? credo siano più endorfine ed adrenalina.

L'effetto è lo stesso ma le endorfine naturali sono più persistenti.


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Giusto. Come l'infedeltà viene dall'istinto anche la gelosia del patner ed il senso del possesso derivano dall'istinto, non sono dati culturali. Se qualcuno obiettasse che in alcune culture sono consentiti più mariti o mogli la risposta è che in quelle culture il matrimonio è fatto senza amore, ma solo per interesse.




ma non è assolutamente vero
un arabo ama tutte le sue donne


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bene.
> Fà piacere scoprire di non essere una mosca rara.
> 
> Però, dal punto di vista endocrino, perchè si parla di ossitocine? credo siano più endorfine ed adrenalina.
> ...


oddio, lapsus, parlavo di parto pilotato e ho scritto ossitocina anzichè endorfina


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Shine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Giusto. Come l'infedeltà viene dall'istinto anche la gelosia del patner ed il senso del possesso derivano dall'istinto, non sono dati culturali. Se qualcuno obiettasse che in alcune culture sono consentiti più mariti o mogli la risposta è che in quelle culture il matrimonio è fatto senza amore, ma solo per interesse.
> ...


Spero che scherzi.... 
Ho visto arabi settantenni con mogli di 14 anni ed è stato uno spettacolo veramente disgustoso.
Lui magari le ama tutte ma loro di certo non amano lui.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Shine ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Giusto. Come l'infedeltà viene dall'istinto anche la gelosia del patner ed il senso del possesso derivano dall'istinto, non sono dati culturali. Se qualcuno obiettasse che in alcune culture sono consentiti più mariti o mogli la risposta è che in quelle culture il matrimonio è fatto senza amore, ma solo per interesse.
> ...


come fai ad esserne sicuro? che cosa ama di loro? tutte allo stesso modo?
O semplicemente ha un harem perchè è la sua società ad imporglielo, monta indifferentemente tutte le mogli ma magari ha una sua preferita di cui è innamorato e delle altre non gliene frega un beneamato?

Come fai ad essere così assolutistico?


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> bene.
> Fà piacere scoprire di non essere una mosca rara.
> 
> Però, dal punto di vista endocrino, perchè si parla di ossitocine? credo siano più endorfine ed adrenalina.
> ...


perchè è l'ossitocina quella che ci fa dire " però, io di questa qui mi sto innamorando " solamente dopo che si è fatto l'amore un po' di volte


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Spero che scherzi....
> Ho visto arabi settantenni con mogli di 14 anni ed è stato uno spettacolo veramente disgustoso.
> Lui magari le ama tutte ma loro di certo non amano lui.


questi sono casi un po' estremi ( ne ho visti anche io ) ed è davvero di cattivo gusto, lo so


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè è l'ossitocina quella che ci fa dire " però, io di questa qui mi sto innamorando " solamente dopo che si è fatto l'amore un po' di volte


_Fonte:_* Neuropsychopharmacology (2003) 28, 193-198*
*Razionale. *_L'ossitocina è un ormone secreto dall'ipofisi posteriore. E' ben noto il suo ruolo nell'induzione delle contrazioni uterine durante il parto e nella lattazione. Ricerche recenti sugli animali hanno evidenziato un importante ruolo dell'ossitocina anche nello sviluppo del comportamento sociale. Questo ha indotto alcuni ricercatori a compiere ricerche sui soggetti autistici per evidenziare eventuali alterazioni potenzialmente responsabili dell'alterato sviluppo sociale. Tale ipotesi ha trovato conferma nelle ricerche compiute da Modahl nel 1998 e da Green nel 2001._
_In ambito sperimentale è stato possibile, mediante manipolazioni genetiche, creare topi privi del gene che codifica per l'ossitocina. Questi topi sono indifferenti al distacco dalla madre e in generale presentano assenza di attaccamento sociale, non cercano la compagnia dei pari e presentano un'aumentata aggressività. Ferguson (2000) dopo aver rilevato in questi topi una incapacità a sviluppare una memoria sociale, ha dimostrato un recupero della stessa dopo somministrazione intracerebrale di ossitocina._
_E' stata dimostrata una correlazione anche tra ossitocina e comportamenti ripetitivi. _
*Metodi. *_15 adulti, dell'età media di 32 anni, con intervallo dai 19 ai 55, 14 maschi e una femmina, 6 con diagnosi di autismo e 9 con diagnosi di Asperger, hanno ricevuto ciascuno un'infusione di ossitocina e placebo (soluzione di acqua e sale) in due giorni diversi a distanza di 2-3 settimane l'uno dall'altro._
_Prima e dopo l'infusione, della durata di quattro ore, veniva valutata e quantificata, con un metodo sviluppato dal gruppo di ricerca in precedenti ricerche, la gravità dei comportamenti ripetitivi, in particolare: domande per sapere, richieste di qualcosa, ordini, affermazioni afinalistiche, comportamenti autolesivi e comportamenti ripetitivi afinalistici tattili. La valutazione, che dava un punteggio da 0 a 3 dei comportamenti ripetitivi, veniva ripetuta ogni 60 minuti fino alla fine dell'infusione di ossitocina o di soluzione fisiologica (placebo)._
*Risultati. *_A partire dal sessantesimo minuto di infusione c'è stata una riduzione dei comportamenti ripetitivi significativamente maggiore nel gruppo trattato con ossitocina rispetto al gruppo trattato con placebo (p = 0,027, che significa che vi è la probabilità del 2,27 per cento che la differenza tra i due gruppi sia dovuta al caso). In particolare vi è stata una diminuzione nei comportamenti ripetitivi in 13 soggetti sotto ossitocina e in 6 sotto placebo In sei soggetti i comportamenti ripetitivi sono scomparsi completamente sotto ossitocina e in due sotto placebo. In un soggetto vi è stato un effetto paradosso, cioè un aumento dei comportamenti ripetitivi con ossitocina e una diminuzione con placebo._
_Gli effetti collaterali, di lieve entità, sono stati i seguenti: formicolii, mal di schiena, tremore, crampi allo stomaco ed enuresi._
*Conclusioni. *_In accordo con l'ipotesi di ricerca la somministrazione di ossitocina esogena ha diminuito i comportamenti ripetitivi, che costituiscono uno dei sintomi più peculiari della complessa sintomatologia dell'autismo. Questo rafforza l'ipotesi che un deficit di ossitocina possa giocare un ruolo nella genesi dei comportamenti ossessivi-ripetitivi dei disordini dello spettro autistico._
_Dato il numero limitato del campione, nel quale fra l'altro è presente un solo soggetto di sesso femminile, sono necessari ulteriori studi per confermare i dati emersi. La sperimentazione dev'essere ripetuta con gruppi più numerosi e con una maggiore rappresentanza di femmine. _
_Si ricorda inoltre che ciò che si ottiene con gli adulti non può essere estrapolato ai bambini, per i quali bisogna programmare altri studi specificamente designati._

non ho mai sentito che l'ossitocina concorre nella determinazione dei sentimenti di amore


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> _Fonte:_* Neuropsychopharmacology (2003) 28, 193-198*
> *Razionale. *_L'ossitocina è un ormone secreto dall'ipofisi posteriore. E' ben noto il suo ruolo nell'induzione delle contrazioni uterine durante il parto e nella lattazione. Ricerche recenti sugli animali hanno evidenziato un importante ruolo dell'ossitocina anche nello sviluppo del comportamento sociale. Questo ha indotto alcuni ricercatori a compiere ricerche sui soggetti autistici per evidenziare eventuali alterazioni potenzialmente responsabili dell'alterato sviluppo sociale. Tale ipotesi ha trovato conferma nelle ricerche compiute da Modahl nel 1998 e da Green nel 2001._
> _In ambito sperimentale è stato possibile, mediante manipolazioni genetiche, creare topi privi del gene che codifica per l'ossitocina. Questi topi sono indifferenti al distacco dalla madre e in generale presentano assenza di attaccamento sociale, non cercano la compagnia dei pari e presentano un'aumentata aggressività. Ferguson (2000) dopo aver rilevato in questi topi una incapacità a sviluppare una memoria sociale, ha dimostrato un recupero della stessa dopo somministrazione intracerebrale di ossitocina._
> _E' stata dimostrata una correlazione anche tra ossitocina e comportamenti ripetitivi. _
> ...


Ci stiamo incasinando con gli ormoni.....


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> come fai ad esserne sicuro? che cosa ama di loro? tutte allo stesso modo?
> O semplicemente ha un harem perchè è la sua società ad imporglielo, monta indifferentemente tutte le mogli ma magari ha una sua preferita di cui è innamorato e delle altre non gliene frega un beneamato?
> 
> Come fai ad essere così assolutistico?


la tua firma 

le cose belle della vita, o sono illegali, o sono immorali, o fanno ingrassare

non è molto in sintonia con i tuoi discorsi, o cambi la firma o cambi i discorsi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





detto ciò, non sono per nulla assolutistico, anzi

( ps: ma non è che ce l'hai un po' con me ? di ogni cosa che scrivo ne fai un fatto personale.......va beh,...è un problema tuo, non mio)


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> questi sono casi un po' estremi ( ne ho visti anche io ) ed è davvero di cattivo gusto, lo so


Sono stata in Arabia Saudita e ti assicuro che questi casi sono la norma. Le moglie vanno dalla coetanea di 70 anni alla bambina.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la tua firma
> 
> le cose belle della vita, o sono illegali, o sono immorali, o fanno ingrassare
> 
> ...


Si vede che lui sceglie di essere nella legalità, di essere morale e di rimanere magro!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Permetti che chi sta a dieta rosichi un pò a vedere te che ti ingozzi di dolci?


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ci stiamo incasinando con gli ormoni.....


si , è vero,  

	
	
		
		
	


	





avevo aperto un 3d apposito per parlarne, 
è che poi c'è chi fa qualche ricerchina su internet ed ognuno se ne esce con la propria teoria, come se fosse una cosetta semplice semplice.

dai, districhiamoci da questa rete, fuggiamo ....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la tua firma
> 
> le cose belle della vita, o sono illegali, o sono immorali, o fanno ingrassare
> 
> ...


non vedo il nesso logico fra una citazione famosa ( la mia firma ) ed i miei discorsi.

io non ho nessun fatto personale nei tuoi confronti, semplicemente ti faccio presente, quando lo ritengo opportuno, che hai degli atteggiamenti falsi con te stesso: dalle tue argomentazioni IO percepisco un sistematico disperato tentativo di trovare delle giustificazioni culturali, sociologiche o addirittura mediche al tradimento.

Cerca di rassegnarti ed accetta che "qualcuno" possa anche pensarla in maniera diversa da te.
senza offesa, ma continuo a pensare che tu sia molto molto giovane; nel caso non lo fossi, la tua maturazione è ferma all'età post-puberale.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non vedo il nesso logico fra una citazione famosa ( la mia firma ) ed i miei discorsi.
> 
> io non ho nessun fatto personale nei tuoi confronti, semplicemente ti faccio presente, quando lo ritengo opportuno, che hai degli atteggiamenti falsi con te stesso: dalle tue argomentazioni IO percepisco un sistematico disperato tentativo di trovare delle giustificazioni culturali, sociologiche o addirittura mediche al tradimento.
> 
> ...


Secondo me Oscar ha una sua tesi e la sostiene, come noi abbiamo le nostre e le sosteniamo.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Secondo me Oscar ha una sua tesi e la sostiene, come noi abbiamo le nostre e le sosteniamo.


 
tutto regolare.

La differenza risiede nel fatto che io ( ed altri ) non mi permetto nè di criticarlo nè di sfotterlo, lui quando sente che qualcuno ragiona ed argomenta in un modo diametralmente opposto dal suo punzecchia con colpetti nascosti dal " si scherza" oppure analizzando la firma!!!

dai, un pò di onestà intellettuale ci vorrebbe, no?


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> I
> 
> tutto regolare.
> 
> ...


rri, secondo me lui ha uno humor un pò nero, sul genere inglese ma a me diverte. A volte provoca, ma non colgo in lui voglia di sfottere in senso cattivo e non mi pare che offenda. A volte irrita, ma non è il solo.
In effetti la tua citazione ed il tuo nick farebbero pensare più ad un infedele che ad un fedele. Credo che la sua sia stata solo una costatazione. Se uno è convinto come te e me nel loro "essere vegetariani" perchè sentirsi sfottuti? Siamo noi quelli forti non ce lo dimentichiamo.


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

siete tutti negati a quotare


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> siete tutti negati a quotare


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> rri, secondo me lui ha uno humor un pò nero, sul genere inglese ma a me diverte. A volte provoca, ma non colgo in lui voglia di sfottere in senso cattivo e non mi pare che offenda. A volte irrita, ma non è il solo.
> In effetti la tua citazione ed il tuo nick farebbero pensare più ad un infedele che ad un fedele. Credo che la sua sia stata solo una costatazione. Se uno è convinto come te e me nel loro "essere vegetariani" perchè sentirsi sfottuti? Siamo noi quelli forti non ce lo dimentichiamo.


 
su di un forum è sempre presente l'effetto tastiera, dovrei parlargli insieme a 4occhi per avere conferma o smentita di quello che percepisco dai suoi messaggi.

Per concludere sulla mia firma: non è detto che se al semaforo ci affianca una Ferrari ci debba essere dentro per forza Michael Schumacher.......


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> su di un forum è sempre presente l'effetto tastiera, dovrei parlargli insieme a 4occhi per avere conferma o smentita di quello che percepisco dai suoi messaggi.
> 
> Per concludere sulla mia firma: non è detto che se al semaforo ci affianca una Ferrari ci debba essere dentro per forza Michael Schumacher.......


..ma si presume che il proprietario abbia i soldi per la benzina.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Se poi quello ti chiede di dividere la spesa del carburante?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> ..ma si presume che il proprietario abbia i soldi per la benzina....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oddio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non l'ho mica capita......


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> oddio!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono io che sono complicata... Allora se vedo uno al semaforo con la Ferrari presumo che sia ricco. Per cui se ci esco e poi scopro che non lo è ci rimango di m*.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sono io che sono complicata... Allora se vedo uno al semaforo con la Ferrari presumo che sia ricco. Per cui se ci esco e poi scopro che non lo è ci rimango di m*.


 
aaaaaaaah! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





beh, che c'è di più divertente che indurre una donna in tentazione e poi farle scoprire che non mi interessa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









che bast....che sono!!!!


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aaaaaaaah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Siamo in due  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  !
Io e te non siamo fedeli, siamo bastardi dentro!!!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Siamo in due
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questo preferivo che non lo si scoprisse mai, ma ormai mi sono tradito!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> aaaaaaaah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 occhio che spesso siamo ripagati con la stessa moneta


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> occhio che spesso siamo ripagati con la stessa moneta


Infatti, è proprio ciò che spero!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Emma si fa per scherzare!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Infatti, è proprio ciò che spero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shine lo so.....ma era un memento prima per me....anche se a suo tempo non lo feci con dolo....


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non vedo il nesso logico fra una citazione famosa ( la mia firma ) ed i miei discorsi.
> 
> io non ho nessun fatto personale nei tuoi confronti, semplicemente ti faccio presente, quando lo ritengo opportuno, che hai degli atteggiamenti falsi con te stesso: dalle tue argomentazioni IO percepisco un sistematico disperato tentativo di trovare delle giustificazioni culturali, sociologiche o addirittura mediche al tradimento.
> 
> ...


mi sa che percepisci male. 
Io no cerco nessuna giustificazione al tradimento, semmai cerco di capirne il motivo ( degli altri, il mio lo so benissimo ).

Per quanto mi riguarda so benissimo chi sono e cosa faccio, non cerco nè di autoconvincermi nè di autogiustificarmi. Non mi sento per nulla falso con me stesso. Forse tu non lo sei con te stesso, visto che la tua firma non è in sintonia con il tuo modo di proporti qui ( ma questo è un tuo problema, non mio ). Non è un punzecchiamento, è una costatazione, tuttoquì.

accetto volentieri che ci siano persone che pensano e vedono le cose in maniera diversa da me.

detto ciò, perchè non si ritorna a parlare dell'argomento del 3d ?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> occhio che spesso siamo ripagati con la stessa moneta


 
lo sò bene.....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi sa che percepisci male.
> Io no cerco nessuna giustificazione al tradimento, semmai cerco di capirne il motivo ( degli altri, il mio lo so benissimo ).
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda so benissimo chi sono e cosa faccio, non cerco nè di autoconvincermi nè di autogiustificarmi. Non mi sento per nulla falso con me stesso. *Forse tu non lo sei con te stesso, visto che la tua firma non è in sintonia con il tuo modo di proporti qui* ( ma questo è un tuo problema, non mio ). Non è un punzecchiamento, è una costatazione, tuttoquì.
> ...


per te una firma è sufficiente per sparare sentenze?

lasciamo perdere, rientrate pure nel 3D


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi sa che percepisci male.
> Io no cerco nessuna giustificazione al tradimento, semmai cerco di capirne il motivo ( degli altri, il mio lo so benissimo ).
> 
> Per quanto mi riguarda so benissimo chi sono e cosa faccio, non cerco nè di autoconvincermi nè di autogiustificarmi. Non mi sento per nulla falso con me stesso. Forse tu non lo sei con te stesso, visto che la tua firma non è in sintonia con il tuo modo di proporti qui ( ma questo è un tuo problema, non mio ). Non è un punzecchiamento, è una costatazione, tuttoquì.
> ...


Oscar in realtà ne stavamo parlando, c'è chi trova nella fedeltà l'autocompiacimento che altri trovano nell'infedeltà.
Prova una volta a farlo, cioè a rifiutare qualcuno anche se ti piace, fallo dicendo che è fantastica, ma non all'altezza di tua moglie, trovale un difetto, un piccolissimo difetto, una cosa che ti stona. Vedi che gusto che c'è.


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> shine lo so.....ma era un memento prima per me....anche se a suo tempo non lo feci con dolo....


è la solita storia 

il batuffolino giallo tenta il batuffolone nero/bianco
ma poi non gli si concede


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Oscar in realtà ne stavamo parlando, c'è chi trova nella fedeltà l'autocompiacimento che altri trovano nell'infedeltà.
> Prova una volta a farlo, cioè a rifiutare qualcuno anche se ti piace, fallo dicendo che è fantastica, ma non all'altezza di tua moglie, trovale un difetto, un piccolissimo difetto, una cosa che ti stona. Vedi che gusto che c'è.


non ci penso neppure a farlo, mi sembra davvero irrispettoso,
se rifiuto ( e credimi, succede anche ad un bruttarello come me ) solitamente mi allontano in silenzio, oppure dico " perdonami m aio sono fedele a mia moglie ". Non farei mai dei paragoni.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è la solita storia
> 
> il batuffolino giallo tenta il batuffolone nero/bianco
> ma poi non gli si concede


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> per te una firma è sufficiente per sparare sentenze?
> 
> lasciamo perdere, rientrate pure nel 3D


per me una firma la dice lunga, altrimenti perchè inserirla ?
se si inserisce vuol dire che ci rispecchia..

ma non sparo una sentenza, faccio una mia costatazione, tuttoquì.

le sentenze le lascio ai giudici, ed io non sono qui per giudicare

ok, dai, torniamo al 3d


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non ci penso neppure a farlo, mi sembra davvero irrispettoso,
> se rifiuto ( e credimi, succede anche ad un bruttarello come me ) solitamente mi allontano in silenzio, oppure dico " perdonami m aio sono fedele a mia moglie ". Non farei mai dei paragoni.


Mi sono espressa male, il fatto che non è all'altezza di tua moglie lo devi pensare nella tua testa, all'altra dille solo che sei innamorato di tua moglie.
Io dico che se rifiuti è perchè è l'altra bruttarella, ed allora trovi come scusante la fedeltà, cosa che mi pare un pò una presa in giro.
Io intendevo rifiutare una veramente appetitosa. Per una sola volta. Concentrando il pensiero su tua moglie. Può essere una esperienza interessante.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è la solita storia
> 
> il batuffolino giallo tenta il batuffolone nero/bianco
> ma poi non gli si concede


mai tentato zebre.....bipedi, non quadrupedi, anche se a volte son meglio...


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> per me una firma la dice lunga, altrimenti perchè inserirla ?
> se si inserisce vuol dire che ci rispecchia..
> 
> ma non sparo una sentenza, faccio una mia costatazione, tuttoquì.
> ...


Hai eliminato la "n"!


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


bene bene !
ci sono riuscito allora...

mi piace vedere la gente sorridere


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Hai eliminato la "n"!


 
si, l'ho fatto per te, speravo te ne accorgessi. 

la speranza era ben riposta, mi hai piacevolmente stupito.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bene bene !
> ci sono riuscito allora...
> 
> mi piace vedere la gente sorridere


veramente ti ho immaginato in mutande...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






















guarda che io il sorriso ce l'ho sempre stampato, anche quando sono triste dentro....mica posso caricare chi mi è intorno delle rogne mie


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, l'ho fatto per te, speravo te ne accorgessi.
> 
> la speranza era ben riposta, mi hai piacevolmente stupito.


Se per me sei disposto a togliere una "n" chissà cosa altro saresti disposto a togliere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Per non farti dire che faccio i giochini, lo chiarisco subito: non ti voglio sedurre....


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Mi sono espressa male, il fatto che non è all'altezza di tua moglie lo devi pensare nella tua testa, all'altra dille solo che sei innamorato di tua moglie.
> Io dico che se rifiuti è perchè è l'altra bruttarella, ed allora trovi come scusante la fedeltà, cosa che mi pare un pò una presa in giro.
> Io intendevo rifiutare una veramente appetitosa. Per una sola volta. Concentrando il pensiero su tua moglie. Può essere una esperienza interessante.


azz ma guarda che io non vado in giro a scop.....
forse ti sei fatta un'idea dime un po' falsata
ho una moglie, ho un'amante, e basta.

l'esperianza che dici l'ho fatta.


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> azz ma guarda che io non vado in giro a scop.....
> forse ti sei fatta un'idea dime un po' falsata
> ho una moglie, ho un'amante, e basta.
> 
> l'esperianza che dici l'ho fatta.


Amante fissa? Allora non sei un infedele sei un bigamo! Se io dovessi rinunciare alla fedeltà non credo che riuscirei a sostenere un secondo rapporto, già costa fatica il primo.


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Se per me sei disposto a togliere una "n" chissà cosa altro saresti disposto a togliere...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




suvvia, lo dici perchè io, per primo, non ho dato adito ai tuoi avvicinamenti, ed ora, spero, ti sei messa il cuore in pace.


la stessa cosa la disse il gatto al topo, sapendo di non poterlo acchiappare 

" non mi interessi, stai tranquillo, non mi piaci neppure "


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Amante fissa? Allora non sei un infedele sei un bigamo! Se io dovessi rinunciare alla fedeltà non credo che riuscirei a sostenere un secondo rapporto, già costa fatica il primo.


è da quando sono qui che lo dico, 
uffa,....... dici di leggermi ed invece sei distratta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Amante fissa? *Allora non sei un infedele sei un bigamo!* Se io dovessi rinunciare alla fedeltà non credo che riuscirei a sostenere un secondo rapporto, già costa fatica il primo.


lo dice da quando è sul forum


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

però...............potrei sempre diventare  trigamo, se trovassi davvero qualcuna che mi interessa.

non pongo limiti per il futuro, porsi dei limiti è restittivo, e le cose strette non fanno per me


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> veramente ti ho immaginato in mutande......


anch'io ti sto immaginando in mutande


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anch'io ti sto immaginando in mutande


è molto poco fine che tu faccia quella faccina....zoticone


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> però...............potrei sempre diventare  trigamo, se trovassi davvero qualcuna che mi interessa.
> 
> non pongo limiti per il futuro, porsi dei limiti è restittivo, e le cose strette non fanno per me


Ah, ah! Tranquillo, il terzo posto non mi si addice! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sulla mia distrazione è veramente imperdonabile, ma dove hai scritto questa cosa? Forse io non c'ero? 'sta cosa però mi fa rimanere un pò male...
...e questo non è detto che sia positivo....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ah, ah! Tranquillo, il terzo posto non mi si addice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pesante.....


----------



## Old Shine (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> pesante.....



Lo so, lo so ho esagerato!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (16 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so ho esagerato!


 
mmmmh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .....neanche più di tanto.....


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è molto poco fine che tu faccia quella faccina....zoticone


è identica a quella che hai fatto tu, pensandomi  in mutande  

	
	
		
		
	


	




tu puoi farla ed io no ?


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> mmmmh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si, hai ragione  

	
	
		
		
	


	





poteva fare meglio


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> è identica a quella che hai fatto tu, pensandomi in mutande
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è certo che io posso e tu no.....per molti ma non per tutti....


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> non siamo culturalmente pronti per una cosa del genere, forse lo saremo fra un centinaio di anni.
> 
> E' per questo che " si fa ma non si dice "
> 
> PS :le gabbie no ? preferisci usare un guinzaglio corto corto ?


Mica tutti non sono culturalmente pronti. Niente si fa ma non si dice e niente guinzagli for me, né lunghi né corti.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè è l'ossitocina quella che ci fa dire " però, io di questa qui mi sto innamorando " solamente dopo che si è fatto l'amore un po' di volte


Allora ci si dovrebbe innamorare di *tutti* quelli con cui si fa l'amore, non trovi Oscar?


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è certo che io posso e tu no.....per molti ma non per tutti....


 
AZZ, se non fossi così in alto..'petta che cerco una sedia e poi ti sistemo io.....


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Allora ci si dovrebbe innamorare di *tutti* quelli con cui si fa l'amore, non trovi Oscar?


la cosa è un po' complicata da spiegare qui, documentati se vuoi e ne hai il tempo, è interessante.


----------



## MK (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la cosa è un po' complicata da spiegare qui, documentati se vuoi e ne hai il tempo, è interessante.


Oscar scusa ma la vita documenta meglio...


----------



## Old oscar (16 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Oscar scusa ma la vita documenta meglio...


certo, ma non lo dicevo in quel senso, 
parlavo di " chimica dell'amore ".
va beh, vedi tu...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Sai che a volte l'ho pensato anche io? Da piccola mi è rimasto impresso un vecchio film di fantascienza. C'era una società dove la famiglia era stata abolita. I rapporti sessuali si intrattenevano con chiunque piacesse per esigenze solo fisiche e ludiche. I figli erano fatti in provetta.
> Poi arriva un uomo vissuto allo stato sevaggio su un pianeta più arretrato che sconvolge il sistema innamorandosi di una donna e facendo riscoprire anche a lei l'amore ed il rapporto di unicità
> Una società senza amore è fredda e triste, spero che non arriveremo mai a questo punto. I valori sono tutto, altrimenti che si vive a fare?


Zardoz (ma il pianeta era lo stesso) ma soprattutto l'uomo selvaggio era Sean Connery


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> 1) Il desiderio di tradire può non avere a che fare col sentimento all'inizio, ma col tempo il sentimento può nascere e spesso succede da una delle due parti.
> 2) Se il tradiemnto non c'entra col sentimento allora perchè non dire al patner fin dall'inizio: io amo te ma sc* anche con le altre, senza sentimento. Se il patner accetta allora hai ragione tu Oscar il tradiemnto in questo caso non avrebbe a che fare col sentimento. Ma se così non è il tradimento ha a che fare di certo almeno col sentimento del patner.


Ma credete che queste cose non siano stare teorizzate e sperimentate?
Così era, solo per gli uomini, fino agli anni '60 e le case chiuse erano l'istituzione che chiariva i ruoli diversi delle donne in funzione maschile.
Poi si è diffusa l'idea della libertà reciproca e della comune sperimentazione, cercate il testo della commedia di Dario Fo e Franca Rame "Coppia aperta, apertissima, praticamente spalancata (leggetevi le auobiografie di Jane Fonda o di Jane Birkin donne punto di riferimento che hanno accettato umiliazioni in nome dell'amore e della libertà), ma il dolore che hanno provocato hanno fatto rientrare questa idea.


----------

